# How to replace Exo-Terra Glass Door



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I am sure you can guess why I am starting this thread  While letting my background dry I ended up leaving my doors open. Of course I was moving boxes and one of the corners of a box managed to clip the open door and shatter the glass on the door. At first I thought life was over but here is the easy way to get the broken glass out of the hinges. Tomorrow when I get some replacement glass I will show how to put the glass in the hinges.

First, you need a good tool to get between the glass and the plastic hinge. This is the tool I used and it worked very well. I started with a flat head and that was not getting me anywhere fast. Once you get it between the glass and the plastic, just pull it along the plastic and the glass will "slide" out. I would suggest gloves.










Once you get the glass out, use a flat head to scrape remaining silicone and glass shards. You can see by my bloody finger that you should still wear gloves. Of course I managed to cut my finger with the flat head, of all tools. 










I pult my hinges back in the tank to keep from accidentally throwing one away. Plus, when I get my replacement glass I will just put a small amount of silicone in the hinge and install the glass with the hinges already in place. Otherwise you may not get the door back in with the top already in place.










As frustrating as today was, maybe someone else will benefit from my lesson.


----------



## Devo (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info, good to know how this can be done.

I had a couple of near misses when I set up my Exo Terra. I've also found that when both doors are open the top front plastic rim is very weak, so I guess a few of these could have been broken during a build process


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Important step!!!!

Call or email before buying replacement glass. 

Here is the link:
Exo Terra : Contact

If it is a new tank like mine, you can request the replacement part. I did not know this until today. They are mailing me the replacement glass for free. You will have to provide a receipt of your purchase to verify the age of the tank.

If you have an older tank and can't get the replacement part you will need 1/8th inch thick glass. The glass in the door is not the American style and is between 1/8th and 3/16th inch. I tried to fit the 3/16th sample glass to see if it would fit and it will not fit in the plastic hinge. There will be a little bit of wiggle room with the 1/8th inch glass but you can wedge a some folded paper or other item to hold it snug while the silicone dries. More to follow when my glass gets in.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm a tool guy but I have no idea what that tool is. Can you clarify or post better pics?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I'm a tool guy but I have no idea what that tool is. Can you clarify or post better pics?


Here is a better picture. It came in a package of fine tipped tools, so I don't have a name for it. 

The brand is Stanley and the number is 82-112


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Exo-terra mailed me a replacement door. However, I decided to show how to replace the glass. I put the top hinge on first and let that dry. Next I did the bottom hinge. The reason is because with both doors wet, it would shift around too much. 

1) Clean the groove and run some silicone down the groove for the glass.









2) close the door and make any needed adjustments









3) Wipe off excess silicone.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

hopefully this useful post will find a permanent home in the construction forum...it deserves it...thanks...


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I'm a tool guy but I have no idea what that tool is. Can you clarify or post better pics?


That tool is a "wood pick". Any fine tip tool that can get between the base of the glass and the plastic will work. I found my flat heads to be incredibly too thick.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Thought i'd reopen this thread instead of starting my own. 

While on its back I accidentally let one of the doors on my 60x45x90 tall Exo open and heard an almighty crack. Luckily it wasn't the glass but one of the plastic nubbins that sit it the holes that keep the door in place and let it open. I searched everywhere for the missing piece but with no luck. While looking for a replacement i noticed the plastic bottom of a biro pen fit lovely in the hole so bodged that in place onto the door piece with gorilla glue. It holds well but now is my head scratcher, im having trouble getting the door back in place. Should I put the top hole in first the jimmy the bottom one in using something to lever it or vice versa? Or is there another way? Help please


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Doesn't matter, managed to pull the plastic trim above the doors high enough to slip the door in to place. Phew! Now im off to change my pants


----------

